# My Purse Was Stolen Out Of My Car.....



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Truck in the GARAGE and we were HOME and the garage door was up for less than an hour....

Ladies - my Coach purse with matching Coach tiny wallet....and ALL my makeup....

I have to go to Target in the morning and pay cash for my makeup - put it on in the car and then go get my drivers' license and go to the bank....

Man, I want to beat someone up....

Ok - Im done and sorry that this has nothing to do with RV'ing except it was stolen out of the TV we use


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that. That is one brave thief. Coming in to someones garage to steal something? Wow


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG Jennifer! That brazen little SOB!! (not what I really wanted to call him)

I know what you mean...you just want to punch someone in the throat









I have had it happen twice in our driveway in the middle of the night, they took my new purse that I had gotten as a gift from my mom along with my Louis Vuitton wallet that I had for 20 years. Thank goodness they didn't root through the diaper bag in the back seat and find my new digital camera. They also broke into my dh's suburban and took his entire spare change holder...scumbags!!

Did you file a police report? I did and actually got my purse and wallet back after they were discovered by a home owner who found them thrown under a bush in their yard. Needless to say, after being watered for 6 months, they were moldy and pretty much garbage, although I got my DL and all of the credit cards (that I had to cancel and replace) back.

I know exactly how you are feeling...it's a total invasion of your entire being and it will take a while for you to be able to not think about it anymore.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

skippershe said:


> OMG Jennifer! That brazen little SOB!! (not what I really wanted to call him)
> 
> I know what you mean...you just want to punch someone in the throat
> 
> ...


If it had been my LV - I would have thrown up....I am so sorry.

Feeling better now, but still want to beat someone up - call me on the 8th and I can "get your back" if you need to









Everything is cancelled....just the pain in the rear of waiting to get stuff again in the mail....At least I am an "all cash" girl - 3 debit cards and my DL.....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.. Wish there were some words to make you feel better but there aint..

Everyone pays in the ends for there actions.. These rotten #$^&% will get there pay some day.. Prolly sooner than later..

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> OMG Jennifer! That brazen little SOB!! (not what I really wanted to call him)


OK this is horrible and I really feel bad for Jennifer but how do you know it was a Him?

I do hope you get your Purse back, I had my wallet stolen twice and my ex wife had her purce stolen once and I know what a pain it is.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> OMG Jennifer! That brazen little SOB!! (not what I really wanted to call him)


OK this is horrible and I really feel bad for Jennifer but how do you know it was a Him?

[/quote]
I knew the minute I typed "Him" I would get flack for it








OK, ya got me!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am sorry that happened to you. Having you privacy breached is the worst I think. My Mother and Father in Law had thier house broken into and things stolen. They never felt the same in that house. It was like it had been violated.

It is a shame that in some places you need to closely guard what is yours. I am no stranger to that. I lived in the Norfolk, VA area for some time. There are areas in the Tidewater Region that you have to be careful in.

Now 21 years later and back home in NH things are pretty much they way they always were. Not everyone locks their doors on thier cars or homes. Some still leave thier keys in thier cars. That sort of thing will stop even here after a while. Experience has taught me to keep the honest people honest. I have a security system for the house, my vehicles are always locked (much to my DW displeasure at times) and our valuables are filmed and serial numbers recorded. Just in case.

All that aside, I hope everything else is okay. A purse or other material thing can be replaced.

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> OMG Jennifer! That brazen little SOB!! (not what I really wanted to call him)


OK this is horrible and I really feel bad for Jennifer but how do you know it was a Him?

[/quote]
I knew the minute I typed "Him" I would get flack for it








OK, ya got me!
[/quote]

LOL...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh man, that is awful. We have been fortunate here in that the 20 on this block only 2 peoples houses have been messed with. I think both were set ups, one by the homeowner and one by the other peoples messed up teenage kid always in trouble with the law.
A few weeks ago I left my purse hanging on the back of a public restroom door at a medical building. 15 had passed when I realized it. When I returned the the bathroom a man was exiting and had seen the purse and not touched it. I was simply.........lucky. As I get older I get more absentminded and lose everything...including my mind.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh man, that is awful. We have been fortunate here in that the 20 on this block only 2 peoples houses have been messed with. I think both were set ups, one by the homeowner and one by the other peoples messed up teenage kid always in trouble with the law.
> A few weeks ago I left my purse hanging on the back of a public restroom door at a medical building. 15 had passed when I realized it. When I returned the the bathroom a man was exiting and had seen the purse and not touched it. I was simply.........lucky. As I get older I get more absentminded and lose everything...including my mind.


Leaving it alone was not his best choice. I would have taken in and reported it to the building staff. Just becuase I'm a "good guy" doesn't mean the next person coming along will leave it alone as well.

Plus...it is GREAT to hand someone back their wallet/purse. Gives you that great feeling inside for the whole day.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Leaving it alone was not his best choice. I would have taken in and reported it to the building staff. Just because I'm a "good guy" doesn't mean the next person coming along will leave it alone as well.
> 
> Plus...it is GREAT to hand someone back their wallet/purse. Gives you that great feeling inside for the whole day.


I agree nothing like being honest to make you feel good like when a teller gives you changes for a 20 when you only gave them a 10, when you alert them to their mistake it make you feel good and they really appreciate it. What really bothers me is how the media shows being dishonest is OK two TV commercials come to mind, the first one is a Toyota commercial where people want to buy a new Toyota so they get rid of their Cars/SUV's by pushing them off a 3 story parking lot or rolling a big bolder down a cliff onto your car so you can get the insurance and buy a new Toyota. The other one Is a Ikea commercial where the prices are so low the lady thinks it is a mistake and runs out of the store yells frantically for her husband in the car to get her then while they are driving away she is celebrating. Things are getting so bad that once at work a candy machine gave me a candy bar and then gave me 2 dollars so when the candy lady came in to stock the machine I gave her back the money and she and everyone in the break room thought I was out of my mind, I guess being dishonest is becoming the norm.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So sorry that it happened.

I think it was about 20 years ago when a car I had was broken into, and I remember feeling violated. It will become a distant memory.... 
eventually.

At least you got everything reported. Did the bank change your account number?

I ask because I know someone who answered an ad to make money at home, sent a check, and two months later her bank account had been cleaned out. I guess the way those people made money at home was to use the routing number off checks and then cleaned out the accounts. Sure hope they get caught and get loclked up for a Loooong time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you check to make sure your garage door remote was still there?

Most new cars have this built in, but some people still have the old type.


----------

